# Game still not finished?



## spinachbaby (Mar 17, 2020)

Anyone else feel like we aren't getting the full game yet?

(spoilers sort of?)

They had to push it back already, which is totally fine. We know we are going to be getting updates with holidays.
At first I was worried that the updates were going to be a push for in game purchases (like acpc) but now I'm starting to think the game is just... literally not finished. Along with the fact I do think they are going to push for in game purchases  

I mean so much important stuff is gone like why would gyroids or froggy chair not be in it unless the devs are just completely clueless to what players want?

Idk tell me what yall think :'(


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2020)

Maybe the day one update will add in a lot of stuff? Wishful thinking of course, I’m pretty nervous too tho.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 17, 2020)

We did get confirmation that there will be free updates so there will be more in the future.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 17, 2020)

the game is finished bro, otherwise they wouldn't have pushed it back in the first place (which was to finish it). games can be made with the intent of free updates which add things and still be considered finished, but in this case i bet the free updates will just be for holidays (and they may only be done during the first year of the game's existence). sure froggy chair and gyroids may not be in it, but froggy chair and gyroids may not have been the direction the developers wanted to take, you know? things don't have to stay consistent within a game series, and that unfortunately may mean getting rid of some things.


----------



## Fey (Mar 17, 2020)

Well we know that they’ll be adding events later on, but if it’s mainly only that I wouldn’t really say we’re not getting a full game. The decision to wait with including those features could be purely to limit time travel rather than them being behind in development. 

I’m also not too concerned about ingame purchases at this point, and definitely not microtransactions. If they do push them after release I’ll feel tricked though (like they held back on telling us until we bought the game. Very crummy imo)


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2020)

I think they intentionally made holidays and events DLC so they could perhaps discourage time travel and encourage a more easy-going pace. Having patches will also provide more opportunities to add in new characters over time, if they choose to do so, or let in NPCs that aren't available yet, like DJ K.K. or Rover.


----------



## mohn (Mar 17, 2020)

Was Splatoon not "finished" because it got updates with more content?


----------



## sunchild (Mar 17, 2020)

i know some people do, but i don't consider games adding content through free updates or dlc as the game being unfinished, if that's really want nintendo is going to do.


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2020)

sunchild said:


> i know some people do, but i don't consider games adding content through free updates or dlc as the game being unfinished, if that's really want nintendo is going to do.



As long as they're free, this is how I feel about it. Welcome Amiibo breathed some life into New Leaf. If they spread out some new stuff in New Horizons over time, it'll be very nice.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

Honestly, this is how some video games are moving. A lot of people around here like Stardew Valley. Technically that game STILL isn't done even though it's been out for years. ConcernedApe said he's working on yet another update that will be out eventually.

That doesn't mean this game is incomplete or not fun as it is. Just certain video games are getting continual updates. They do this on purpose to make the game feel more alive. This actually seems to get more sales for a game longterm, because people will see that it's still being played and that the community is still active.


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yea I'm a little worried ngl


----------



## tajikey (Mar 17, 2020)

I hope it's not finished. Seeing as reviewers spent 60 hours playing, and said they hadn't even scratched the surface, this game is going to be loaded.


----------



## StephOnACNL (Mar 17, 2020)

It seems there’s a lot missing from the game. Basic stuff like gyroids, special npc’s, and pit fall seeds (I haven’t seen them). Those are all things you would expect to be in an animal crossing game. I’m not too worried about it because ac is a game of progress and you may not unlock things for a while and also it was confirmed in the direct that there would be more updates


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 17, 2020)

yeah i think the game is unfinished, otherwise everything would already be in the game. i assume they had to prioritise what would be in the game on launch day and decided seasonal events could be added later, which is true and in my opinion a good way to think. still, i am glad the game was not further delayed just so they could finish everything. i don't need jingle until christmas anyway, lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm excited that some of the things aren't confirmed yet (gyroids, etc.) because that means that hopefully we have something to look forward to. Personally I want to explore the game at my own pace and have to wait for certain things, it makes the waiting worth it in the end.


----------



## LokiBoy (Mar 17, 2020)

Nintendo would be stupid to release everything at once for a game like Animal Crossing.

They need to hold back good feature and release them slowly to keep people invested and motivate people to buy the game years down the road. It's a good way to keep customers feeling like they are getting more and more content too.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 17, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> Nintendo would be stupid to release everything at once for a game like Animal Crossing.
> 
> They need to hold back good feature and release them slowly to keep people invested and motivate people to buy the game years down the road. It's a good way to keep customers feeling like they are getting more and more content too.



idk why people say this when none of the previous games ever did that and they did pretty well. they really don't have to do that for something like animal crossing, it's just that many games these days do it so it's kind of become the norm/expected.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

If you don't consider the game finished, don't buy it. You shouldn't force yourself to buy something 'unfinished.' 



But, its obviously finished. Why else would it release?


----------



## mohn (Mar 17, 2020)

rezberri said:


> idk why people say this when none of the previous games ever did that and they did pretty well.




None of the previous games were on a system that was constantly connected to the internet save for New Leaf. Also, all AC games before NL were _extremely_ bare-bones by modern standards.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah but you do realize the updates are entirety free so it wouldn't matter in the first place. Not mentioning that there's almost no reason it would be not finished after 8 years in devolpment. The updates are to add new additions down the line so it keeps the game fresh and not to add stuff that's not finished


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yeah but you do realize the updates are entirety free so it wouldn't matter in the first place. Not mentioning that there's almost no reason it would be in finished after 8 years in devolpment. The updates are to add new additions done the line so it keeps the game fresh and not to add stuff that's not finished



New Horizons definitely was not in development for 8 years... :u


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> New Horizons definitely was not in development for 8 years... :u



Depends on your definition of devolpment


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2020)

It's not fair to hold New Horizons to the same standards as the other games because "This is never how it's been done before," because of COURSE it's not. The Switch is a vastly different kind of system from the 3DS. Advancement is definitely a thing, and if we're going to accept the fantastic graphics and the changes being implemented (flower rules, terraforming, furniture outside, paths, etc) then we're going to have to accept that a LOT of games add DLC over time now. Sometimes paid, sometimes not.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Yeah but you do realize the updates are entirety free so it wouldn't matter in the first place. Not mentioning that there's almost no reason it would be not finished after 8 years in devolpment. The updates are to add new additions down the line so it keeps the game fresh and not to add stuff that's not finished



I’m pretty sure it’s only been in development for three. Remember, there were the spin-offs and both Splatoon games.

The fact that people are ok with the game being unfinished despite taking years to release and being delayed baffles me.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 17, 2020)

I don’t think just because something comes with updates it’s less finished than a game that doesn’t. If anything it just adds more content, and if it’s free, I don’t understand why it upsets people so much.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s only been in development for three. Remember, there were the spin-offs and both Splatoon games.
> 
> The fact that people are ok with the game being unfinished despite taking years to release and being delayed baffles me.



In what way is it unfinished? Also still depends on what you mean by devolpment. Game development is waaay more then just the making the product.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 17, 2020)

Soot Sprite said:


> I don’t think just because something comes with updates it’s less finished than a game that doesn’t. If anything it just adds more content, and if it’s free, I don’t understand why it upsets people so much.



Because it’s adding things that should’ve been there in the first place.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

I think it's kinda fair to say the game could be considered "incomplete", when so so many staple shops, main-stay important characters, and other things (gyroids, furniture sets, perfect fruit) are just not in the game at all.

Also, Nintendo is really good at abandoning games (Mario Party, Mario Maker 2's "extra styles" tab with a singular style, etc).

And yeah, we're confirmed to be getting "free updates", but this is only known to be seasonal holidays and multiplayer on launch.

The other bigger things though people are disappointed about though, will probably cost if we get them at all



Excuse the negative tone of this post, I'm just pretty disappointed.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Because it’s adding things that should’ve been there in the first place.



Ok so let's not have updates at all and just keep what's currently there... What if they make event updates and add entirely new content as time goes on? It's impossible for them to have everything possible in the game already so the updates are their way of keeping the game fresh.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Soot Sprite said:


> I don’t think just because something comes with updates it’s less finished than a game that doesn’t. If anything it just adds more content, and if it’s free, I don’t understand why it upsets people so much.



I personally think that many people speculate that Nintendo might be using the updates as a "cover-up" so to say. People think that maybe Nintendo ran out of time for this game and are relying on the update excuse to add the content later on. I don't see this as much of a problem, but I get how some may be disappointed. Content is still content.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> In what way is it unfinished? Also still depends on what you mean by devolpment. Game development is waaay more then just the making the product.



I’d say when things go from just being an idea to pre-production is when development truly starts, but eh.

And to answer your question:
No Holidays
Many Special NPCs Missing
No Gyroids
Presumably No Pitfall Seeds
Basic Furniture Items Apparently Missing As Well

There’s only about 20 special NPCs in the game counting the new ones they’ve introduced.

Sad to see they’re putting the Splatoon formula into Animal Crossing. I’d wait another year for the game if it means we got a finished product.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> I personally think that many people speculate that Nintendo might be using the updates as a "cover-up" so to say. People think that maybe Nintendo ran out of time for this game and are relying on the update excuse to add the content later on. I don't see this as much of a problem, but I get how some may be disappointed. Content is still content.



Exactly and it makes no sense. The game is finished and I can't wait to see what's added with the new updates


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

I personally think many of you are just jumping to conclusions too quickly as usual, just like the whole "the game definitely has micro-transactions!!" fiasco a few weeks ago. :/


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I personally think many of you are just jumping to conclusions too quickly as usual, just like the whole "the game definitely has micro-transactions!!" fiasco a few weeks ago. :/



I mean we have datamined evidence of all the stuff that is and isn't in the game now basically. Why can't someone voice an opinion or thought off of that?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> I mean we have datamined evidence of all the stuff that is and isn't in the game now basically. Why can't someone voice an opinion or thought off of that?



Its mostly because of how dismissive these 'opinions' are, and the fact these opinions are more alone the line of complaints. The negativity is getting out of hand, as well.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I’d say when things go from just being an idea to pre-production is when development truly starts, but eh.
> 
> And to answer your question:
> No Holidays
> ...



Well that's just the stuff that hasn't been made officially known. Holidays are not there simply because they probably plan on doing new things each year or something close to that.

Also removing gyriods or any other items doesn't make the game unfinished whatsoever.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> I mean we have datamined evidence of all the stuff that is and isn't in the game now basically. Why can't someone voice an opinion or thought off of that?



Exactly. I think it's better to be vocal about anything we find off about the game than keep quiet. Critiquing isn't bad. We might as well share our thoughts and opinions if we are privileged enough to have the platform to do so.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Its mostly because of how dismissive these 'opinions' are, and the fact these opinions are more alone the line of complaints. The negativity is getting out of hand, as well.



Considering how long and exhausting the wait was(over 6 years!), I think it’s fair for us to complain, especially since we’re all likely stressed from what’s been happening in the real world for the past few weeks.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Considering how long and exhausting the wait was(over 6 years!), I think it’s fair for us to complain, especially since we’re all likely stressed from what’s been happening in the real world for the past few weeks.



Although you're complaining over things that might not even be true. You might as well complain that there's a monster under your bed.

I understand that it might stress you though.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Considering how long and exhausting the wait was(over 6 years!), I think it’s fair for us to complain, especially since we’re all likely stressed from what’s been happening in the real world for the past few weeks.



No.. you don't have the right to complain. If you don't like what you see, don't get it. The fact of the matter is complaining is a pretty big insult to the developers. They've clearly worked VERY hard on these games, despite what was added or removed. We also don't know what will be added as free content, or paid DLC. Either way, nothing is final. The game is complete.

We could have NEVER gotten New Horizons, and be stuck with New Leaf.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Its mostly because of how dismissive these 'opinions' are, and the fact these opinions are more alone the line of complaints. The negativity is getting out of hand, as well.



Dismissive of what, other peoples opinions? Some people will be disappointed, some people won't be, and that's totally fine, let everyone have their voice.

And if people wanna complain and vent about the bad news, why can't they? We need negative emotions to be expressed, it's the only way change ever happens historically (not implying that a single nintendo employee is reading this)


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Well that's just the stuff that hasn't been made officially known. Holidays are not there simply because they probably plan on doing new things each year or something close to that.
> 
> Also removing gyriods or any other items doesn't make the game unfinished whatsoever.



Alright, the furniture argument is fair. You’re right on that one.

However, I don’t think the holidays will be updated every year. People keep assuming that and it bothers me. This isn’t a mobile game like Pocket Camp. Updating the holidays every year, even if it was just for three years, would take unnecessary resources and cost. They’re likely adding it in once and that’s it.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> No.. you don't have the right to complain. If you don't like what you see, don't get it. The fact of the matter is complaining is a pretty big insult to the developers. They've clearly worked VERY hard on these games, despite what was added or removed. We also don't know what will be added as free content, or paid DLC. Either way, nothing is final. The game is complete.
> 
> We could have NEVER gotten New Horizons, and be stuck with New Leaf.



If you're paying for the game then you have a right to complain if it's deserved. However none of us have actually played the game and all of this is still speculation.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> No.. you don't have the right to complain. If you don't like what you see, don't get it. The fact of the matter is complaining is a pretty big insult to the developers. They've clearly worked VERY hard on these games, despite what was added or removed. We also don't know what will be added as free content, or paid DLC. Either way, nothing is final. The game is complete.
> 
> We could have NEVER gotten New Horizons, and be stuck with New Leaf.



But how is the complaining affecting you? Everyone has the right to state what they think about the game so far. Besides, the same thing could be turned around to you; if you don't like what's being said on this thread, don't read it?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> If you're paying for the game then you have a right to complain if it's deserved. However none of us have actually played the game and all of this is still speculation.



Speculation? All I'm seeing is assumptions at this point from many users.



X0XGabbyX0X said:


> But how is the complaining affecting you? Everyone has the right to state what they think about the game so far. Besides, the same thing could be turned around to you; if you don't like what's being said on this thread, don't read it?



Negativity that isn't deserved and is mostly just assumption, because people aren't seeing what they like and its directed to something I hold dear to me is really upsetting and really kills the excitement I feel for the game.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Alright, the furniture argument is fair. You’re right on that one.
> 
> However, I don’t think the holidays will be updated every year. People keep assuming that and it bothers me. This isn’t a mobile game like Pocket Camp. Updating the holidays every year, even if it was just for three years, would take unnecessary resources and cost. They’re likely adding it in once and that’s it.



It might but I'm sure that's gonna be they're way of keeping the game fresh. They do it to several games already so it's not too far out there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Speculation? All I'm seeing is assumptions at this point from many users.



Exactly and I'm saying there's no reason to complain about things that might be true and might not be true


----------



## tom-___- (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> No.. you don't have the right to complain. If you don't like what you see, don't get it. The fact of the matter is complaining is a pretty big insult to the developers. They've clearly worked VERY hard on these games, despite what was added or removed. We also don't know what will be added as free content, or paid DLC. Either way, nothing is final. The game is complete.
> 
> We could have NEVER gotten New Horizons, and be stuck with New Leaf.



This is really silly. We can't complain if we're disappointed some things are missing? And are you saying the game can't be criticized because they worked hard? Lol..


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> No.. you don't have the right to complain. If you don't like what you see, don't get it. The fact of the matter is complaining is a pretty big insult to the developers. They've clearly worked VERY hard on these games, despite what was added or removed. We also don't know what will be added as free content, or paid DLC. Either way, nothing is final. The game is complete.
> 
> We could have NEVER gotten New Horizons, and be stuck with New Leaf.



What... I genuinely can't wrap my head around this mentality of not having a right to complain unless you buy the game, this is a game series very dear to a LOT of people. People who've been excited for this game for like 8 years. People have emotional attachment to this game.

The devs actually doing the hard work making this game don't decide what they're actually gonna be making, or how LONG they have to make it, or how big the rest of their team is, or their budget. Critiquing a game is not an insult to these people, it's the people who call the shots way up in the company who're under fire.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Speculation? All I'm seeing is assumptions at this point from many users.
> 
> 
> 
> Negativity that isn't deserved and is mostly just assumption, because people aren't seeing what they like and its directed to something I hold dear to me is really upsetting and really kills the excitement I feel for the game.



Well I'm sorry you feel that way, but people are going to complain and that's really it. If this thread upsets you I just wouldn't bother engaging in it. :l


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> What... I genuinely can't wrap my head around this mentality of not having a right to complain unless you buy the game, this is a game series very dear to a LOT of people. People who've been excited for this game for like 8 years. People have emotional attachment to this game.
> 
> The devs actually doing the hard work making this game don't decide what they're actually gonna be making, or how LONG they have to make it, or how big the rest of their team is, or their budget. Critiquing a game is not an insult to these people, it's the people who call the shots way up in the company who're under fire.



Having an opinion, and complaining about something you have yet to experience first hand is extremely immature. You do know that I'm alive to this very day thanks to this series, right? I'd have committed suicide many years ago if I had not come across the Animal Crossing series. 

And as someone who has done work on development of games (mods, mostly), I know what I am speaking about. What some people are partaking on in this thread can be taken as very insulting as a developer.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 17, 2020)

Honestly, I don't think the game is 'unfinished.' Would you call mobile apps 'unfinished' despite getting updates? Is Breath of The Wild unfinished if you don't have the DLC? No, of course not. 

Games development is tough. A someone studying it, I can assure you, developing a game is not as simple as you'd like to think it is. First, you need to get your ideas, then you need to see how you'd implement them, then you implement them, then test, etc. ACNH seems to have been developed using an agile process. Meaning, they go through stages and keep updating the game. The first trailer seemed to miss out on some things that we see now. They most likely have the stuff for the first few holidays done. 

However, having updates makes sense. Every game picks up when it gets updated/events/DLC. Nintendo is a company with professionals who look into the data and tell them the best way to get money for this game. Keeping a constant hype of events will most likely increase their sale. They're giving us an amazing game so I'm not gonna complain that they want to do things to earn more money. I still get that stuff. 

Events being updated? I prefer that. The game would get boring when I knew I could TT to the events. Having to wait? Damn Nintendo I love that!! Keeps me focused on the game! (And I know many would share this sentiment). 

Is the game unfinished? I don't think so. Things might be missing but if people really have an issue with that, do you really thing they wouldn't add that stuff in updates? 

"We don't have this furniture piece!" Some items have only appeared in NL but that doesn't mean they're required to appear in NH. 

I'm not saying it's wrong to think the game is unfinished, but there shouldn't be a whole 'this game is def unfinished' because hey... some people ARE happy about the game as it is. We're all allowed to have opinions but at least please understand that developing games is not as easy as many may think. Give nintendo SOME benefit of the doubt


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

My only issue with the complaints for missing things is that we don't know for a fact that some of these things are missing yet. Remember all of those things that weren't shown in the Direct and people claimed they were missing, but were later shown at PAX East or these review videos this week? I do.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> My only issue with the complaints for missing things is that we don't know for a fact that some of these things are missing yet. Remember all of those things that weren't shown in the Direct and people claimed they were missing, but were later shown at PAX East or these review videos this week? I do.



I'm crossing my fingers that the game will be filled with surprises.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 17, 2020)

It definitely feels weird that so many beloved special npcs are absent on day one. Not even Brewster is in the game on day one apparently. 

The possibility of updates takes the sting away but I can't help feeling like adding in existing npcs in updates should have been more the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Having an opinion, and complaining about something you have yet to experience first hand is extremely immature. You do know that I'm alive to this very day thanks to this series, right? I'd have committed suicide many years ago if I had not come across the Animal Crossing series.
> 
> And as someone who has done work on development of games (mods, mostly), I know what I am speaking about. What some people are partaking on in this thread can be taken as very insulting as a developer.



Mate seriously I'm not saying the game's gonna suck, just accept the fact that people are upset because things they REALLY wanted to be in the base-game aren't in the base-game (backed by datamine evidence). I'm glad the game helped you through a hard time, and I understand you have a big attachment to this game, but that doesn't prove anything here.

I don't know what the "mods" are that you make, but I'm interested to know what sort of stuff you've done. Does your experience making mods actually compare to the same sort of company responsibility (or should I say, lack of) of an employee working under many many different people at nintendo. Do you really think that people being vocally upset about missing features is truly an insult to every concept artist, programmer, designer, etc who worked on the game?

I really don't want hard feelings at all, I wouldn't even bother debating with someone normally, I just don't think it's fair that you're just telling anyone with a negative opinion to stop talking.


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

I think we are all here (some weeks before the release date) because this game means a little bit more than just a game to us. We all collectively just want to see the franchise move forward and when people hear "NO BREWSTER NO ROVER" they get some anxiety that this game is moving backwards. We don't know how Nintendo is implementing content this time around so let's stop pretending to and WAIT. We are almost there gosh damn it.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but also like... you have to understand that as avid-lovers of this series, people will be speculating and critiquing everything. Many things are based on "If ____ happens then this will be upsetting" or "If ____ happens that would be amazing". You shouldn't take it to heart. You have to be open to the fact that not everyone will be happy with the game and what they've seen/speculated so far and that's that. You can't control other peoples thoughts on this game.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No one themselves has played the game yet...only a few have and its limitations on the information. Saying your not liking some or disappoint in something without even playing but believe some in a leap if faith does not help at all. Play the game see if things are there then you have references to say this or that


----------



## MayorJuan (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm so happy Fr*ggy Chair is not in. Dumb meme.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

aikatears said:


> No one themselves has played the game yet...only a few have and its limitations on the information. Saying your not liking some or disappoint in something without even playing but believe some in a leap if faith does not help at all. Play the game see if things are there then you have references to say this or that



Again, this is all speculations. As I said... Disappointment *IF* ____ isn't in the game. These are all collective thoughts, I don't see anything wrong about it.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 17, 2020)

That certain things aren't in the game what people would have liked, doesn't mean its unfinished. Thats according to your perspective of what this game should have looked like. The developers may have had different plans. Maybe they just didn't care much for certain npc's, gyroids, certain buildings and grass types or perfect fruit. Its not like we didn't get a massive amount of new, unexpected content. 

I don't understand why people would call it unfinished, it looks really polished and ready to me. Wouldn't I have liked certain things done differently or added which have been left out? Sure, but thats just life really. They also added a lot of things I never could have dreamed off.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 17, 2020)

sierra said:


> We don't know how Nintendo is implementing content this time around so let's stop pretending to and WAIT.



Exactly!

People are allowed to have their opinions but surely, if we're happy enough to wait until 2020 to get the game, then surely we can wait for updates too. 

Some characters aren't available day 1... They never have been. Surely we can all be patient and have faith in the game?


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 17, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> yeah i think the game is unfinished, otherwise everything would already be in the game. i assume they had to prioritise what would be in the game on launch day and decided seasonal events could be added later, which is true and in my opinion a good way to think. still, i am glad the game was not further delayed just so they could finish everything. i don't need jingle until christmas anyway, lol



Excellent points. This is very easy to believe tbh


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 17, 2020)

A lot of these things may not be implemented until later because maybe Nintendo doesn't want people who time travel to see everything within the first couple of days of the game being released. We just don't know until the game is released nd we play for a while.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 17, 2020)

Unfortunately that’s how game development is like these days.

I have faith that these features will eventually be updated in. I’m only really upset about the art gallery and the cafe.

I feel like a lot of the things (not all!) that didn’t make it in on launch day are little things that can wait like the gyroids, pitfall seeds, and the froggy chair *eyeroll*


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> No.. you don't have the right to complain. If you don't like what you see, don't get it. The fact of the matter is complaining is a pretty big insult to the developers. They've clearly worked VERY hard on these games, despite what was added or removed. We also don't know what will be added as free content, or paid DLC. Either way, nothing is final. The game is complete.
> 
> We could have NEVER gotten New Horizons, and be stuck with New Leaf.




People on here were saying stuff like this and defending amiibo Festival back when it was being released. Like we should be happy with whatever Nintendo releases and never critique. Now, I'm not saying NH is anywhere near as low quality as aF, but I don't think we should shun any and all types of critiques. People love AC and wanna voice their concerns for a series that means a lot to em. Speaking for myself here, I still can't wait to try out NH, but there have been little things that I don't think are the best, and I'm gonna voice those little concerns whenever I feel it's appropriate.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

I think we can all agree here that although we may have wanted stuff like the café, dream suite, etc. these are all things that are unlocked further down the line and could be added in updates. If Nintendo *does* in fact plan on adding these soon in updates, that's great. I don't think that for the first month or so of the game many players will be angry about not having the café already unlocked.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 17, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> Unfortunately that’s how game development is like these days.
> 
> I have faith that these features will eventually be updated in. I’m only really upset about the art gallery and the cafe.
> 
> I feel like a lot of the things (not all!) that didn’t make it in on launch day are little things that can wait like the gyroids, pitfall seeds, and the froggy chair *eyeroll*



I also wish we had signs of the cafe and art gallery! However, we also have no proof of it not being there. People aren't allowed to talk about things that are past day 16. Also, they can be added with updates. 

and I personally never liked gyroids, pitfall seeds, or have ever understood the hype for froggy chair. They're little things that can be added with updates, and it's not like it's taking away from the main game, right?


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 17, 2020)

ThomasNLD said:


> I don't understand why people would call it unfinished, it looks really polished and ready to me. Wouldn't I have liked certain things done differently or added which have been left out? Sure, but thats just life really.



There’s a saying known as “beauty is skin deep”, and I think that applies here. There are likely movies that have beautiful animation but horrible writing, characters, etc. in many people’s eyes. Animal Crossing New Horizons could be the same to many people.


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm glad we're going to New Horizons on a plane because this thread has kind of turned into a trainwreck.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 17, 2020)

Just because we haven't seen the froggy chair in any reviews or directs doesn't mean it isn't in the game. _Relax_. You could literally say that about any piece of furniture we haven't seen yet. 

I'm genuinely so confused about where all this concern is stemming from. Yes, sure -- you could be worried the game isn't going to be better than past titles, but like, how can so many people come out and say 'yep this feature isn't in the game' just because it wasn't in the handful of teasers and bare-bones reviews we've seen???


----------



## spinachbaby (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> I think it's kinda fair to say the game could be considered "incomplete", when so so many staple shops, main-stay important characters, and other things (gyroids, furniture sets, perfect fruit) are just not in the game at all.
> 
> Also, Nintendo is really good at abandoning games (Mario Party, Mario Maker 2's "extra styles" tab with a singular style, etc).
> 
> ...



yeah this is what im saying. idk why people are so okay with updates cause in 4 years i bet updates will slowly slow down then halt just like with dlc in new leaf lol. i guess the updates in acnh are bigger, but given nintendos past i dont have high hopes.


----------



## tom-___- (Mar 17, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> Just because we haven't seen the froggy chair in any reviews or directs doesn't mean it isn't in the game. _Relax_. You could literally say that about any piece of furniture we haven't seen yet.
> 
> I'm genuinely so confused about where all this concern is stemming from. Yes, sure -- you could be worried the game isn't going to be better than past titles, but like, how can so many people come out and say 'yep this feature isn't in the game' just because it wasn't in the handful of teasers and bare-bones reviews we've seen???



I don't understand the froggy chair disappointment tbh but the game is being datamined and apparently it's not there. They aren't basing it off of teasers and reviews.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> Just because we haven't seen the froggy chair in any reviews or directs doesn't mean it isn't in the game. _Relax_. You could literally say that about any piece of furniture we haven't seen yet.
> 
> I'm genuinely so confused about where all this concern is stemming from. Yes, sure -- you could be worried the game isn't going to be better than past titles, but like, how can so many people come out and say 'yep this feature isn't in the game' just because it wasn't in the handful of teasers and bare-bones reviews we've seen???



People have datamined the game, we can see from that exactly what is and isn't the game, including every piece of furniture


----------



## spinachbaby (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Its mostly because of how dismissive these 'opinions' are, and the fact these opinions are more alone the line of complaints. The negativity is getting out of hand, as well.



why is no one allowed to critique anything ninentdo does lol


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

spinachbaby said:


> why is no one allowed to critique anything ninentdo does lol



Complaining isn't criticizing. Play the game, get an actual feel of the game, then critique it.

 Last time I'm clicking on this thread cause the negativity is starting to get under my skin. So don't quote me on this and expect a reply.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 17, 2020)

They aren't datamining the final game, it's getting a day 1 patch.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Complaining isn't criticizing. Play the game, get an actual feel of the game, then critique it.
> 
> Last time I'm clicking on this thread cause the negativity is starting to get under my skin. So don't quote me on this and expect a reply.



You're complaining about our critiques because you're taking it to heart, so clearly we are all "complainers" here.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> They aren't datamining the final game, it's getting a day 1 patch.



If it's anything more than the easter event and online play I'll be shocked


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> They aren't datamining the final game, it's getting a day 1 patch.



Do you know if it has been confirmed that new content will be added in the update? Besides the Bunny day stuff of course. I've seen some people mention it but I want to know if there's been any confirmation.


----------



## spinachbaby (Mar 17, 2020)

this is so funny kjsfblksfbsljf i didnt expect for the girls to fight this hard


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 17, 2020)

I agree that complaining is not criticising. 

You're allowed to complain but you shouldn't criticise the game until you have played it. Don't judge a book by its cover, yeah?

Also, I'd say that yeah, people who look forward to the game and don't mind missing things don't need to click on these threads. Except they seem to be popping up so much and it's kinda hard to just ignore it. 

And it's definitely a lot of negativity towards the game when most of you haven't even had a chance to play the game yet. Judging the game based on some information you were given online. You claim that people are giving fake news when they say something is in the game but are 100% okay to believe when someone suddenly claims someone isn't in the game. 

Didn't we have a fake list of things going around and the first thing people did was complain about the lack of places. The fact that it was fake was a second or third priority.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spinachbaby said:


> this is so funny kjsfblksfbsljf i didnt expect for the girls to fight this hard



oh mood im both appalled but also very entertained tbf


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

spinachbaby said:


> this is so funny kjsfblksfbsljf i didnt expect for the girls to fight this hard



we do be angry doe


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 17, 2020)

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._1_0_update_arrives_before_the_games_even_out

This implies items will be added as well, though I don't know what constitutes as 'special items'. I'm also not sure if they mean you need to own both NH and PC to get these special items or if special items will just be available to both respectively, no matter which you own. 

Also, it wouldn't be all that surprising if the day 1 patch included some missing things to prevent dataminers from leaking everything. Maybe another reason reviewers can't show anything past a certain date is because they've been given this update early? Idk. Just speculating at this point. I'm still not going to worry until I literally see these things missing in-game while physically playing it because there's just no way to know for 100% sure yet.


----------



## Blue Cup (Mar 17, 2020)

spinachbaby said:


> Anyone else feel like we aren't getting the full game yet?
> 
> (spoilers sort of?)
> 
> ...



I stopped taking your theory seriously at the bolded. Internet memes are the worst.

But no, the game isn't unfinished. Nintendo has a very specific and different plan for this game compared to previous titles, and those reason will be revealed before too long.


----------



## spinachbaby (Mar 17, 2020)

Also side note i hate when people say "we could not have new horizons at all" cause in that alternative universe i wouldn't even know it existed therefore i wouldn't care

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blue Cup said:


> I stopped taking your theory seriously at the bolded. Internet memes are the worst.
> 
> But no, the game isn't unfinished. Nintendo has a very specific and different plan for this game compared to previous titles, and those reason will be revealed before too long.



so you stopped taking it seriously at the end? thats fine babe!


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

spinachbaby said:


> Also side note i hate when people say "we could not have new horizons at all" cause in that alternative universe i wouldn't even know it existed therefore i wouldn't care
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Exactly. That sort of logic could be applied *literally* anywhere and it's just a completely bs claim to make.


----------



## spinachbaby (Mar 17, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._1_0_update_arrives_before_the_games_even_out
> 
> This implies items will be added as well, though I don't know what constitutes as 'special items'. I'm also not sure if they mean you need to own both NH and PC to get these special items or if special items will just be available to both respectively, no matter which you own.
> 
> Also, it wouldn't be all that surprising if the day 1 patch included some missing things to prevent dataminers from leaking everything. Maybe another reason reviewers can't show anything past a certain date is because they've been given this update early? Idk. Just speculating at this point. I'm still not going to worry until I literally see these things missing in-game while physically playing it because there's just no way to know for 100% sure yet.



No I get this for sure, and truly I don't have an issue with updates but nintendo does abandon games so having it so heavily centered around updates is sort of setting itself up for disaster. It is speculation I don't know anything it's possible nintendo has like a plan for updates to continue forever without new content!  I just wanted to have an open discussion and people took it way seriously lol


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Did no one else feel slapped in the face by Dexit and the serious lack of effort and innovation put into Pokemon Sw/Sh?

We're the consumers - the buyers.  They're making this product for us to buy, often using our nostalgia and enthusiasm for the series against us.  These games mean a lot to us - they were a part of our childhoods, they helped us escape when things were tough, brought us joy, and we came together to places like this and made friends over our love of the series.  We would be justified in being upset if we were manipulated into paying for a game that's pretty but ultimately half baked.  Nintendo had net profits over 10 billion dollars last year.


----------



## spinachbaby (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> Did no one else feel slapped in the face by Dexit and the serious lack of effort and innovation put into Pokemon Sw/Sh?
> 
> We're the consumers - the buyers.  They're making this product for us to buy, often using our nostalgia and enthusiasm for the series against us.  These games mean a lot to us - they were a part of our childhoods, they helped us escape when things were tough, brought us joy, and we came together with friends over our love of the series.  We would be justified in being upset - and we can be critical and complain when we're being manipulated into paying for less than is right.  Nintendo had net profits over 10 billion dollars last year.



nintendo pay my rent then i wont complain lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yall hd graphics doesnt equal good


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

spinachbaby said:


> nintendo pay my rent then i wont complain lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also yall hd graphics doesnt equal good



This. I cannot stress this enough. If a game looks good, that's great. Take some screenshots. Post them. Whatever. But the gameplay can still suck. It can still be a repetitive mess.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

spinachbaby said:


> nintendo pay my rent then i wont complain lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also yall hd graphics doesnt equal good



I edited my post to reflect this point, lol

They couldn't even use that excuse for Sw/Sh, it looks like a 3DS game.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2020)

This trainwreck thread is at the point of burning rubble, straight up political debate over a game hasn't fully released yet yo haha.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This trainwreck thread is at the point of burning rubble, straight up political debate over a game hasn't fully released yet yo haha.



I feel ashamed to enjoy this chaos of a discussion.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> I feel ashamed to enjoy this chaos of a discussion.



Fair enough haha. I'll be stepping back lol *hides in my shadows* :'>


----------



## Junalt (Mar 17, 2020)

People who have actually played the game gave it a 91 metacritic score which is very good and the highest AC ever had. Most if not all of the reviews I read said there is a ton of stuff to do and that this is the best iteration of AC so far. No claims so far of it feeling unfinished or incomplete (unlike Pokemon) so no I don’t believe it’s unfinished.
I personally believe a lot of the missing items will be added in via updates or patches but even if it’s not, I’ll save my critique for after actually playing the game and weighing out whether the new features outweighs the cut content or how far that cut content influences my overall enjoyment of the game.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Junalt said:


> People who have actually played the game gave it a 91 metacritic score which is very good and the highest AC ever had. Most if not all of the reviews I read said there is a ton of stuff to do and that this is the best iteration of AC so far. No claims so far of it feeling unfinished or incomplete (unlike Pokemon) so no I don’t believe it’s unfinished.
> I personally believe a lot of the missing items will be added in via updates or patches but even if it’s not, I’ll save my critique for after actually playing the game and weighing out whether the new features outweighs the cut content or how far that cut content influences my overall enjoyment of the game.



Ooh I wanted to add on to this that many of the reviews I have seen, half the things they were "not allowed to mention". I speculate there are probably many features that us players wanted for ages and that Nintendo is waiting to share with us.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Eh.  Now that 90s kids have grown up, got jobs, and are being good little consumers, companies like Nintendo have realized they can make a lot of money by selling our nostalgia for our childhoods back to us.  Sw/Sh was a good example of that from Nintendo - but look at the revival of 90's products and media in general.  Comic book heroes, fast fashion, all these movie/TV reboots no one asked for hahaha


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> Did no one else feel slapped in the face by Dexit and the serious lack of effort and innovation put into Pokemon Sw/Sh?



There is a big difference here. Gamefreak does not make Animal Crossing. So, just because Pokemon Sword and Shield is questionable at the moment, doesn't mean that Animal Crossing will be. Plus the early reviews between the two games are vastly different. New Horizons seems to be getting a ton of positive attention while Pokemon was generation critique by not feeling finished and just being the same ol' same ol.


----------



## LunaLight (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m not too worried. I’ve been waiting on this game for years and I know Nintendo has put in so much into it. I know there will be as much if not more stuff than New Leaf.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> There is a big difference here. Gamefreak does not make Animal Crossing. So, just because Pokemon Sword and Shield is questionable at the moment, doesn't mean that Animal Crossing will be. Plus the early reviews between the two games are vastly different. New Horizons seems to be getting a ton of positive attention while Pokemon was generation critique by not feeling finished and just being the same ol' same ol.



Yeah, ultimately I think Game Freak is what's holding back Pokemon currently.  I wonder if Nintendo shouldn't attempt to reclaim ownership of the franchise from them and Creatures.  They still made a killing on the game, though, and so do all of the other companies that pull blatantly anti-consumer crap like EA.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2020)

I think everyone needs to chill tf out.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Trouble in paradise


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 17, 2020)

It seems strange people are stressing over stuff we don’t know for a fact yet.  Like there’s SO much good going for this game at the moment, and it’s currently been rated the highest out of any animal crossing game.

They’ve added SO much stuff and many reviewers haven’t even scratched the surface. They’ve had it for 3 weeks, and leakers have had it a couple of days...We know there will be DLC so it seems weird to be pessimistic about it all when you could be positive about what we do have and what could come in the future.

Sure, have an opinion on it, but only being pessimistic now and arguing about small things missing compared to all that’s been added and improved just seems a bit ungrateful to me.

It’s not constructive criticism if you’re just moaning. 
Don’t let the missing few things take away the excitement everyone has had for EVERYTHING ELSE in  this game.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

I really love the series and want the best for it!  I also do trust that Nintendo will do well by it.  
I just don't want to see us settle for taking 2 steps back to take 3 steps forward, you know?  Losing some content and the things we've grown to love over the years to gain a little more.  AC fans in general felt forgotten entirely by Nintendo - the subpar spinoffs, the microtransaction madness that is Pocket Camp, the drip feed of info we got after E3, the postponed release date of the game... the initial issues with the game like no save cloud... it was rough there for a while haha.  

I'm also especially sore because the release of the LE Switch was a fiasco.  I know it's not ENTIRELY Nintendo's fault, because the COVID 19 seriously affected electronics production, but we do know they like to make false scarcity of their products and prey on FOMO (NES Classic, anyone?)

It's just a lot of little things adding up.  I think the stress of viral lockdown is getting to most of us, haha.


----------



## resettispaghetti (Mar 17, 2020)

This was a duplicate post, sorry!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 17, 2020)

It's completely okay to be critical of things you love.

It's also okay to be critical of things you've yet to watch/play/etc. Why? Because we live in an age where if I want to find out if I'll enjoy a game I can always look up lets plays and reviews online and literally see what its like and how it plays. And since data-mining has already started from what I can tell, we can further see what is/is not in the game as of the current update status.

While I don't feel the game is incomplete (they would not be releasing it in a state they felt was not complete enough to be a game), I will still question decisions they made. Not having gyroids, while not a big deal to me since I rarely put them up as furniture, is still a strange and unpleasant change considering for every game prior they have been present since day 1. I feel the same over the fact that from what I've seen, paintings are no longer part of the museum. While collecting them all was a pain, I loved how the art section of the museum had expanded to statues as well as paintings. I'll miss them, and also worry what Redd will even do now (if he's in the game at all) if its not to sell art.

I'm somewhat iffy on the holidays as updates, regardless of if they're free or not. But only on a conditional basis. That condition is whether or not the update permanently adds said holiday to the roster of yearly events and it doesn't cease to exist once a new update happens. Basically, I want the holiday updates to simply be adding features to the game as compared to being mobile or mmo like timed events that you have no access to if you purchase the game, say, 10 years from now. If these holidays as updates work as a way for the events to be developed and fine tuned properly after the game comes out before the holiday happens itself that's fine. But if we're gonna rely on them continuing to update the game so I can have Halloween every year you bet your bottom I'm gonna be critical of their decisions. I like not missing out on features for video games because I discovered it and started playing years after the people were actively updating it.

I'm waiting with a positive attitude for the most part. But I am very cautious and open to criticism. Nothing's perfect, especially not Nintendo or any other company. People play these games for many different reasons, and in many different ways. There's no reason to tell someone they can't be upset about something unless the thing they're currently upset or worried about has already proven to be untrue.

Also humans gonna complain and fuss over things. It's sort of what we do. *shrug*


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Officer Berri said:


> It's completely okay to be critical of things you love.
> 
> It's also okay to be critical of things you've yet to watch/play/etc. Why? Because we live in an age where if I want to find out if I'll enjoy a game I can always look up lets plays and reviews online and literally see what its like and how it plays. And since data-mining has already started from what I can tell, we can further see what is/is not in the game as of the current update status.
> 
> ...



Complaining is my favorite hobby. Trust me I love animal crossing as a series but I will always critique the hell out of it before saying one good thing hehe.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Officer Berri said:


> I'm somewhat iffy on the holidays as updates, regardless of if they're free or not. But only on a conditional basis. That condition is whether or not the update permanently adds said holiday to the roster of yearly events and it doesn't cease to exist once a new update happens. Basically, I want the holiday updates to simply be adding features to the game as compared to being mobile or mmo like timed events that you have no access to if you purchase the game, say, 10 years from now. If these holidays as updates work as a way for the events to be developed and fine tuned properly after the game comes out before the holiday happens itself that's fine. But if we're gonna rely on them continuing to update the game so I can have Halloween every year you bet your bottom I'm gonna be critical of their decisions. I like not missing out on features for video games because I discovered it and started playing years after the people were actively updating it.




The other side of this issue that really divides the community is how it impacts Time Travel.  I suppose if Nintendo really wants to stop us from doing it at all, that's their decision.  But whether or not one personally agrees that TTing is a valid way to play the game, Animal Crossing is not a competitive game where someone else's gameplay decisions affect us at all.  It feels very anti-consumer, especially with the lack of Cloud saves and inability to move our saves between systems.  I know they are going to release more information on that, but I really wonder how accessible and reasonable it will end up being.  People are still struggling to get Joycon drift repaired.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Complaining is my favorite hobby. Trust me I love animal crossing as a series but I will always critique the hell out of it before saying one good thing hehe.



I'm a professional complainer, as you can see.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> The other side of this issue that really divides the community is how it impacts Time Travel.  I suppose if Nintendo really wants to stop us from doing it at all, that's their decision.  But whether or not one personally agrees that TTing is a valid way to play the game, Animal Crossing is not a competitive game where someone else's gameplay decisions affect us at all.  It feels very anti-consumer, especially with the lack of Cloud saves and inability to move our saves between systems.  I know they are going to release more information on that, but I really wonder how accessible and reasonable it will end up being.  People are still struggling to get Joycon drift repaired.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, YES! THE CLOUD SAVES! I refuse to believe that was a smart decision I don't care what anyone says I want those freakin cloud saves!!!


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Yes, yes, YES! THE CLOUD SAVES! I refuse to believe that was a smart decision I don't care what anyone says I want those freakin cloud saves!!!



I was majorly chafed by that decision even before all of this datamining


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> I was majorly chafed by that decision even before all of this datamining



The decision is so bizarre to me. I get that hacking isn't great, but AC isn't a game where there's "leaderboards" or "ranks", so most of the hacking doesn't affect other players or Nintendo as a whole... Besides, I think that getting rid of the only backup just so people can't hack seems sooo extra.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> The decision is so bizarre to me. I get that hacking isn't great, but AC isn't a game where there's "leaderboards" or "ranks", so most of the hacking doesn't affect other players or Nintendo as a whole...



Nintendo plz I just want to put bamboo in my rivers because it looks cute


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> Nintendo plz I just want to put bamboo in my rivers because it looks cute



I just want bamboo in my rivers and weeds over my bridges.  Is that too much to ask for...

*sigh*


----------



## resettispaghetti (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m sorry but dictating how other people are supposed to feel about something is not okay. People are allowed to voice any concerns they have regardless how much information is released about the game or not. Considering most people’s concerns are based on the information we have about the game so far, many of their concerns are not completely unfounded. 

Let me add that venting these concerns may be a way for people who love the game to cope with all the information that is swirling around. It can be comforting to talk to others about something that worries you. How unfair is it to tell these people they have no right to feel the way they do. That they have no right to voice their concerns. That right there is silencing an entire group of people and it creates an unwelcoming vibe for those who simply want to engage with the community and talk about what’s on their mind. 

That sort of mindset is toxic, harmful and completely upsetting to me. The fact that people are arguing that everyone with a “negative” opinion should be quiet and go away because “the game isn’t out yet” is not okay. Let people voice their concerns and stop trying to silence people. 

Just because you are okay with everything we have seen so far does not mean other people have to be as well. You are not obligated to read a thread you deem negative. So if it bothers you to point that you feel the need to start judging people and dictating how they should feel about something then you can move along.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 17, 2020)

most games nowadays tend to do that , so even through the game looks pretty finished , if there's something the devs forgot they could just release a free dlc (just like splatoon tends to do).


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

This is NOTHING compared to the absolute carnage that was Dexit hahahaha


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

it does seem a bit uncompleted in a way or maybe nintendo is just purposely hiding certain things behind future updates. regardless, we will be getting updates so hopefully those will add in the rest of the features that might currently be missing. i mean, they’ve delayed this release once before so i can see why they wouldn’t want to delay it again, hence why we’ll be getting updates as time goes on aha


----------



## Glake (Mar 18, 2020)

I actually do feel like the game was rushed/is not finished, despite the delay. I've been sharing my thoughts about this with several friends as well. I do think the downloadable updates for Holiday's especially is justifiable, helps combat time traveling to a certain degree, and also allows for the bigger events to not be spoiled. But there is so little we know about the game, and it releases in a couple of day's.

It's strange, because with New Leaf we received so much information regarding the game, to the point where we pretty much knew for certain what was in the game, and what wasn't by this time before it was released. For the most part, we really know a lot about crafting, and terraforming. It seems Nintendo decided to share most info regarding these things with us, and completely ignored everything else. Overall, there has been a huge LACK of transparency for this game, and although it's been improving since the Direct, even with a couple day's remaining until the games launch - there's a lot that has yet to be confirmed and denied.

I do think that major updates will be planned for this game sometime down the line, I've been watching a lot of early adopters of the game stream it today, and some parts of the game definitely feel like Nintendo is saving room for some sort of DLC update. Especially the airport, and the ability to travel to nearby islands - it definitely feels like something more is going to be added with that down the line. Obviously I have no real concrete evidence to back any of this up, but I've noticed a similar trend with other titles which were later to receive fairly large updates down the line which added more to the game. Not only that, but a good majority of Nintendo's "non-remake or DX" first party titles have received DLC updates for at least a year or so following it's release which have either been expansion based, or constant DLC updates, I see this being no different with Horizons. I think it's safe to expect with each seasonal event update they decide to do - something else, perhaps big or small, will also be added to the game. We'll just have to wait and see.

Needless to say, the game, as of now, has a ton of content and should keep you entertained for a good while before the next update - assuming you don't time travel.


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 18, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> Yeah, ultimately I think Game Freak is what's holding back Pokemon currently.  I wonder if Nintendo shouldn't attempt to reclaim ownership of the franchise from them and Creatures.



Give it to Monolith Soft.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 18, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Give it to Monolith Soft.



Monolith would be awesome... maybe Retro if they do good with Metroid Prime 4.

I want Pokemon Colosseum but in the 2020's


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 18, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> There’s a saying known as “beauty is skin deep”, and I think that applies here. There are likely movies that have beautiful animation but horrible writing, characters, etc. in many people’s eyes. Animal Crossing New Horizons could be the same to many people.



I get what you are saying and can somewhat see truth in it, but at the same time a game like Animal Crossing will always have a "shallow" part to it I feel. There is only so much you can do when working with AI and you can add in a million different items, in the end that only adds a "plastic" depth. Given what you can do to extend or deepen that shallow feel, I feel they did a lot, by the massive amount of charm and customization. The parts where they can add depth, I feel they did it quite well. But I do see where you are coming from. It must be tough as nails though to make a game like Animal Crossing feel like a deep and immersive experience.


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2020)

Just a polite reminder for everyone to be courteous of other users opinions. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and are welcome to express it (provided that they do so in a civil manner). It is not okay to tell people that they are not allowed to be disappointed or that they are not allowed to express that disappointment here on the forum.

Any further posts that violate this going forward please report it and we will remove it. If you have any questions please PM me directly rather than responding in-thread. Thank you.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 18, 2020)

It's definitely finished, just not everything was showed.


----------



## mohn (Mar 18, 2020)

Glake said:


> It's strange, because with New Leaf we received so much information regarding the game, to the point where we pretty much knew for certain what was in the game, and what wasn't by this time before it was released.




Are you kidding me? 

Might that have anything to do with the fact that the game came out in Japan several months before it was released in the west? Hm?


----------



## Cheerious (Mar 18, 2020)

This thread is going places. Several places.
I've already made a post with the same gist, but since it's about being unfinished, it's not quite the same: Nintendo has an absurdly high standard when it comes to first party quality. If it's coming right out of them, there's a set standard that has to be met. I severely doubt New Horizons came out unfinished, I think the update method is to add more content to seasonal events (along with avoiding time travel to get everything immediately)- and to add in old characters that they had no clue how to implement, or to prevent spoilers, since they stated New Horizons is going to have much more of an ongoing plot, similar to Wild World and City Folk having more development for the Able Sisters and Tom Nook. It could very well be that other NPCs are getting the same treatment. 
They took a delay to prevent rushed development and to prevent release of an unfinished game, how can these omissions be anything but on purpose for those two reasons I listed? Of course, that's a theory of mine. Nintendo hasn't been known to release things blatantly unfinished, so it's more like an educated guess from me. If it actually _is_ unfinished, then they're getting right on the ball with fixing that, with the day one updates and confirmed patches and all that.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

Glake said:


> It's strange, because with New Leaf we received so much information regarding the game, to the point where we pretty much knew for certain what was in the game, and what wasn't by this time before it was released.



Doesn't help Japan got the game 8 months before we did. 8 months is almost as long as we've been waiting since E3 2019.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 18, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> Nintendo would be stupid to release everything at once for a game like Animal Crossing.
> 
> They need to hold back good feature and release them slowly to keep people invested and motivate people to buy the game years down the road. It's a good way to keep customers feeling like they are getting more and more content too.



that's a really weird way to think about it in my opinion. why should games not be fully published at release day?


----------



## spinachbaby (Mar 18, 2020)

honestly no matter what nintendo does people are still gonna hack it lol give it a few months and there will be a way i bet. if anything nintedo trying to stop people will push them to do it more


----------



## Magnetar (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't know, but I will really miss planting bushes and diving for deep sea creatures.


----------

